# Rift auf GTX970M spielen



## I30R6 (13. April 2017)

Hi,


 Ich habe mir gerade ein neues Notebook für meine Oculus Rift gekauft und prompt das falsche gekauft 

Ein Acer Predator G9-792-71T6 mit i7-6700HQ, 8GB Ram, 128GB SSD, NVidia GTX 970M

Ich habe mich in der Angebotsbeschreibung verlesen und gesehen das keine GTX 970 Graka verbaut ist, sondern eine GTX 970M.


Das Oculus Performance Test Tool hat mich dann gleich auf meinen Fehler hingewiesen 

Hat jemand es eventuell geschafft seine VR-Brille an einer 970M Version zum laufen zu bringen? Kann man da eventuell etwas mit Overclocking oder speziellen Treibern retten, oder bleibt mir nur ein Umtausch bzw. Weiterverkauf des Gerätes, was schade wäre, denn ansonsten bin ich zufrieden damit.

Gruß
I30R6


----------



## NatokWa (13. April 2017)

Zurückgeben und ein Lappy mit 10xx kaufen , 9xx'er (erst Recht mit M) sind rausgeschmissenes Geld .


----------



## Atent123 (14. April 2017)

Die 970m ist sogar ein wenig langsamer als die GTX 960.
Kauf dir einen Laptop mit einer 1060.


----------



## I30R6 (14. April 2017)

Da scheinen die Meinungen ja eindeutig zu sein, schade ich wollte über Ostern mit den Neffen und Cousinen auf dem Rummelplatz vom Nvidia VR Funhouse spielen. Das fällt jetzt ins Wasser, den mein Main (Corsair Carbide Series Air 540) lässt sich schlecht mitnehmen^^

Wieso ist die Rift da eigentlich so anspruchsvoll? Die Brille selbst ist doch nur ein Ausgabegerät ähnlich einem Monitor mit Full HD. Die wird aber aktuell beim Einrichten gar nicht erkannt, genauer gesagt das HDMI Kabel.

Kann es sein das da noch ein anderer Fehler vorliegt oder wird die 970M einfach konsequent von der Oculus Software abgelehnt, das da gar nicht versucht wird eine Verbindung aufzubauen?



---Nachtrag---
Habe zum Thema gerade folgendes gelesen:

"VR benötigt im Schnitt ca. 3,5 mal soviel Rendering-Power wie Spiele am regulären Monitor. Um das Ganze noch weiter komplizierter zu machen, kann jedes verlorene Bild, das aufgrund überforderter Hardware nicht wiedergegeben wird, deutliches Unwohlsein hervorrufen. "


Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht wieso die HDMI Verbindung meiner Rift bei der Einrichtung gar nicht  erkannt wird?!


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2017)

Wobei ich bei dem Notebook eher auf eine aktuelle Pascal-GPU wie GTX1050-60 gesetzt hätte.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. April 2017)

GeForce GTX 970M vs 970
Scheint gar nicht so schlecht zu sein. 
Meine CPU reicht laut Oculus Software auch nicht bzw. Fällt durch, aber bezüglich Leistung stimmt das nicht, läuft wunderbar. Geprüft wird nur die Hardware Bezeichnung und mit Liste abgeglichen.
Du müsstest eigentlich trotzdem die Software installieren können und die Brille sollte auch erkannt werden. 
Möglicherweise mag die Brille den USB 3.0 Anschluss nicht oder die Software muss manuell installiert werden. 
Vielleicht findest du auch hier Hilfe in ähnlichen Threads: vrforum.de.
Ich meine, dir von einem ähnlichen Fall und der Lösung gelesen zu haben.

Die Mindestanforderungen bezüglich Leistung liegen Dank ATW (Asynchronous timewarp) mittlerweile bei GTX960. Schafft der Rechner keine 90 FPS, werden Zwischenbilder eingefügt und die Darstellung erscheint flüssig.

Auflösung der Brille ist glaube 25 % höher (2160x1200) als full HD und optimal wären 90 FPS. Von daher ist hohe Hardware Leistung immer willkommen. 
Vielleicht bekommst du das HMD fürs Wochenende zum Laufen,  und kannst ggf. nächste Woche die Hardware beim kulanden Händler upgraden.


----------



## I30R6 (14. April 2017)

Ich scheine da weniger Glück zu haben 

Der Oculus Kundendienst hat sich sehr flott zurückgemeldet und mir mitgeteilt, das keine der M (Mobile) Versionen der Grakas unterstützt werden.

“The Oculus will not be able to support any of the mobile cards, that being said, click here>>> for a full list of compatible graphics cards, some including Laptop versions. „

>>>Welche Grafikkarten erfullen die empfohlenen und Mindestsystemvoraussetzungen fur Oculus Rift? | Oculus Support Center

Ich war erst verwundert, da Notebooks in der Liste angegeben waren und ich dachte, das alle Notebook Grakas automatisch M Versionen sind, aber anscheinend gibt es tatsächlich auch Notebooks die vollwertige 970er etc. verbaut haben.

Sofern sich hier nicht noch jemand meldet, der seine Rift konkret an einer 970M laufen lassen kann, werde ich auch nicht mehr so viel herumexperimentieren, da das wohl wenig Aussicht auf erfolg haben wird 

Der USB Anschluss ist es bei mir wohl auch nicht, der wurde laut Oculus Software bereits erfolgreich mit der Brille gepairt. Nur bei der HDMI Connection streikt er.

Aber danke für die Ratschläge.


----------



## Grendizer (16. April 2017)

Hab auch ein Laptop mit einer 970m GPU und kann mit meiner "HTC VIVE" das Meiste problemlos spielen. Nur bei einigen Spielen wie Raw Data kommt sie an ihre Grenzen, ist jedoch trotzdem spielbar. Muss halt die Details etwas runterschrauben


----------



## I30R6 (16. April 2017)

Hmm jetzt bin ich verunsichert. Also Vive und Rift sind von den Ansprüchen sehr ähnlich aber bei mir ist auch nicht das Problem das es mit der Rift lagt, sondern das die HDMI Verbindung vom Einrichtungstool gar nicht hergestellt werden kann. Könnte sein das Occulus da gar keine Treiber bei den (M) Karten bereitstellt, weil die Qualität ohnehin erwartungsgemäß schlecht ist und sich hinterher zu viele Leute wegen fehlender Bilder über Übelkeit beklagen würden. Vielleicht Unterstützen sie die M Karten einfach kategorisch nicht. Wäre also cool wenn Jemand mit entsprechender Hardware das mal austesten will, vorzugsweise mit eine 970M.


----------



## Grendizer (16. April 2017)

I30R6 schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt bin ich verunsichert. Also Vive und Rift sind von den Ansprüchen sehr ähnlich aber bei mir ist auch nicht das Problem das es mit der Rift lagt, sondern das die HDMI Verbindung vom Einrichtungstool gar nicht hergestellt werden kann. Könnte sein das Occulus da gar keine Treiber bei den (M) Karten bereitstellt, weil die Qualität ohnehin erwartungsgemäß schlecht ist und sich hinterher zu viele Leute wegen fehlender Bilder über Übelkeit beklagen würden. Vielleicht Unterstützen sie die M Karten einfach kategorisch nicht. Wäre also cool wenn Jemand mit entsprechender Hardware das mal austesten will, vorzugsweise mit eine 970M.



Also ich hatte allgemein wenig Probleme mit meiner Vive und der 970m. Das meiste ließ sich ganz normal über Steam starten. Kann mich aber bei Virtual Desktop erinnern, dass ich da nur ein schwarzes Bild bekam. Musste in die Nvidia Systemsteuerung gehen und dort habe ich dem Programm "Virtual Desktop" die Nvidia GPU manuell zugestellt an Stelle von "Auto". 

Auch muss man ja des Öfteren bei Laptops aufpassen, dass nicht irrtümlicherweise, die iGPU für Spiele zugeteilt ist.  Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.  

Hier mein Laptop. Hat jetzt ein Jahr auf dem Buckel. MEDION ERAZER X7841 MD 99686 43,9 cm Notebook mit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Und hier mein Steampost zu dem Problem mit Virtual Desktop. Black screen :: Virtual Desktop Allgemeine Diskussionen


----------



## I30R6 (18. April 2017)

Nee ist leider tatsächlich auch die 970M die er abzulehnen scheint und nicht nur die Grafikeinheit der CPU, aber dank dir.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich vergessen das sich Spiele ja auch über die Steam VR App mit der Oculus nutzen lassen, eventuell kann ich damit die Einrichtung der Rift über die Oculus Software umgehen. 
Habe noch gar nicht ausprobiert ob Steam die Brille erkennt, werde ich morgen mal machen.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (27. April 2017)

Mein letztes Notebook hatte auch eine GTX970M. Luckys Tale und Project CARS liefen ohne Problem.e Allerdings nur auf die GearVR via VRidge gestreamt, das sollte aber eher zusätzlichen Overhead bedeuten.


----------

